# what should i be eating or taking b4 clomid?



## fifitrixybell (Jan 16, 2007)

hi everyone

Should i be taking any extra vits or eating more of anything before my 1st clomid cycle?

thanx


----------



## Kristen (Feb 23, 2007)

I don't think so. I just increased my H2O intake and took my meds on a full belly.
Much luck to you on your 1st cycle!!!
Kristen


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

As Kristen says, you don't really need to do anything specifically cos you're taking clomid although obviously ensure you're taking your folic acid, either on its own or in a good prenatal supplement. Also, try to drink as much water as possible...about 2 litres a day is good.

I posted this quite a while ago (its sticky towards top of this board) but you may find it helpful...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=41641.0

and also, taking clomid at night time helps to ease up on some of the side effects...I took just before bedtime...

Good luck...
Natasha


----------



## fifitrixybell (Jan 16, 2007)

Hi 

Thanks for all the info girls. The preseed sounds like fun 

love fiona x


----------



## AngelMoon (Dec 1, 2006)

Hi there fifi,

The only thing I did before starting Clomid was give up smoking and cut alcohol out completely. I had my last drink on New Years Eve and started Clomid on New Years Day. My DH also cut back drastically on the booze (never smoked).

If it didn't work for us I wanted to be able to say we tried everything!

Ros
x


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

I can only reiterate what the other ladies have said.  I also cut out alcohol from when I started ttc, DH also cut down his alcohol intake (despite it being of Christmas  )  We tried to eat as healthy as possible and I drank about 6 pints of water per day  , probably overkill but we'll do anything won't we    Also before starting clomid I reduced my weight by just over a stone, so if that is a contributing factor perhaps its worth thinking about?!

Clomid worked first time for us, I hope you are as sucessful... Good Luck.

Bev xx


----------



## fifitrixybell (Jan 16, 2007)

Hi everyone

All you lovely ladies are just fab! Thanks again for all my clomid info. Im sitting here with my glass of pineapple juice and have bought the 2litre bottles of water. Not to sure abouth the brazil nuts though so i think i will go to boots and get selenium tabs. As for the alcohol i gave that up a couple of years ago when we did ICSI  and haven't gone back to it as you said Bev then that way we know we are doing everything that we can. I bought decaff today aswell as i do like coffee so will start drinking that in the mornings. Im seeing the cons on 19 April to get my results from my hysteroscopy and D and c and she said at the time the lap n dye was ok..tubes were fine and the bloods are done for the FSH etc so then i can get started with the clomid all being well. I'm going to order the preseed tonight...nothing like being prepared girls!!!

p.s. Bev your little boy is just gorgeous. xxxxxx


----------

